# 1st Year problems?



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

*I have had four BMWs*

My 99 E46 has had the most problems and that probably has something to do with the fact that it was a very early build for the E46 (Sept 98). My two E36's had one significant problem each (clutch in one, catalytic converter in the other) and my 01 E46 (325Xit) has been flawless (no unscheduled maintence at all).

All my BMWs were manufactured in Germany but I am not sure if that makes any difference. My wife had a mexican built VW which was so bad that she refuses to ever consider buying a VW again even the Passat which is built in Germany and shares most drivetrain parts with Audi. I avoid German cars which weren't built in Germany.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

adgrant said:


> I avoid German cars which weren't built in Germany.


My 325 was built in South Africa and has had no problems :dunno:


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

2003 7200 miles

eml dsc brake lights up at 4100,4200,5300,and 7100 miles

fuel guage problem, 2 times to fix

starter recall

stuff like that


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2002)

2003 330Ci (less than 1500 miles)

So far I had to take it in for a "Service Engine Soon Light" that kept coming on. Turned out to be a bad cam sensor. 

The car also came with very poor alignment causing it to pull to the right. They re-aligned the car but also ended up mis-aligning the steering wheel. Another trip to the dealer and two alignments later, the issue has been resolved. 

I also have a slight creak when I turn the steering wheel in either direction. Ended up with the all too common "could not replicate" comment from the tech. Oh well, 2 out of 3 issues corrected isn't all that bad. 

As for non-mechanical:

Delivered to me with 4 holes in the front bumper and chipped driver side door glass. All unresolved and I've pretty much given up as BMW NA and my own dealer, CA, service manager, regional factory rep etc. keep giving me the run around. 


Kartman


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

drmwvr said:


> My 325 was built in South Africa and has had no problems :dunno:


That is good to hear. BMW has been building cars in South Africa for many years. OTOH I did hear some QC complaints about the Z3 built in South Carolina.

But like I said, I am not sure if it makes any difference where the car is built. The British car magazine "Car" once put on their cover a lemon with a VW badge so perhaps I should just avoid VWs (and Audis of course).


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

02 330xi 20k miles:

Window regulator
Side mirror (glass) developing embedded brown spot (have not taken to dealer yet)
Gauge cluster replaced
AC Mildew Smell (seems to be ok now)
Cold weather it will NOT go into reverse unless you let it warm up for 5 minutes- BMW says this is normal

Other than these problems I think the car is incredible and would recommend it! Just remember, no matter which car you get, some will have many problems and others will have none at all- it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

IN 17k miles on an 01 325i:
-rattle from seatbelt mount on B pillar (fixed w/ some felt-- TSB did not fix it)
-clunk when opening rear passenger door (fixed in Munich when I picked up the car)
-rattle in other rear passenger door when shutting it (also fixed in Munich)
-unglued "5" in the 325 emblem-- dealer replaced
-whining differential --dealer fixed w/ butyl strip insulation

Really not bad at all-- mostly just some unwanted noises. I also made the mistake of having the steering retrofit- and have since switched back to the original steering (but that's not my car's fault). Siince they were all easy fixes-- i really can't complain.

My car was built late enough to miss the cooling fan fiasco, and seems to be rock solid mechanically and electrically. Hasn't once failed to start, nor has it stalled.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

My South African 325i has been perfect. Knock on wood. I understand the Rosslyn plant was actually ranked higher for quality than Munich. That said, I think you can get a lemon in any brand or country of origin. I will say I trust the quality of Japanese cars more than any other.


----------



## jean7of9 (Jan 2, 2003)

03 330xi fully equipped (except the phone). After 6 months, zero problem but pleinty of joy in driving it.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

04 325Ci, 2800 miles.

Brought it in for service because the airbag light went on.
Had to get the window regulator replaced.
Starting to hear the infamous HK rattle on the passenger side.

Car drives like a dream.
I'm in love with the color.
I got to drive it on the autobahn.

With those minor problems, I still have no regrets. The only other car I'd consider is an Audi and it didn't have steering wheel controls, a NAV, or any kind of handling.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

adgrant said:


> My 99 E46 has had the most problems and that probably has something to do with the fact that it was a very early build for the E46 (Sept 98). My two E36's had one significant problem each (clutch in one, catalytic converter in the other) and my 01 E46 (325Xit) has been flawless (no unscheduled maintence at all).
> 
> All my BMWs were manufactured in Germany but I am not sure if that makes any difference. My wife had a mexican built VW which was so bad that she refuses to ever consider buying a VW again even the Passat which is built in Germany and shares most drivetrain parts with Audi. I avoid German cars which weren't built in Germany.


With respect, you need to open your mind a little. If you can categorically state that you've had more problems with BMWs built in America, South Africa or the Philippines than those built in Germany, then fair enough. But if your experience extends only to one instance with a different car (whose manufacturer is not represented on this board) built in a place where quality is known to be poorer, then I recommend you rethink your position on this. VW and BMW are two different manufacturers.

I was rather hoping my E46 3er would be built in South Africa, as I had read an independent report from a well-respected industry watchdog that cars built in Rosslyn had fewer faults than a car built in Regensburg. As it was, the car was built in Munich. We'll see what happens!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

They make Bimmers in the Philippines? :dunno:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

2001 330Ci
Problems to date since Sept.14th 2001:
HK Sub-woof buzz (fixed by dealer)
Sticky gas peddle (I was never affected, but had it fixed anyway)
Moon roof rattle (Moon roof track replaced and fixed by dealer)

Thats it! Relatively minor problems! I now have 36,000 miles on it and its a damn fine automobile!


----------



## WLN1951B (Jul 17, 2003)

Owned my 325i less than a week so I have no history but absolutely love it so far. Get the stick. 
By the way, my wife's Acura TL is not a stranger to problems, airbag sensors, the tyranny....
Good luck with your decision. Never clear-cut.


----------



## Dnz (Jul 11, 2003)

Dude, howcome youre getting a ti? I dont like the look of it, if i were you, and had money like you, i would go for a non compact/shortened version..It would be prettier..


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Who's getting a Ti? :dunno: 
I'm getting a *325iT-wagon* :thumbup:


----------



## jchacko (Jul 27, 2003)

*bmw 2004 330ci*

had this car for a month now. heard unusual vibrations from day one. drive shaft replaced two weeks later after 4 visits to two dealers. now another two weeks on the vibration is back. nobody else in other forums have reported this. must be one of a kind. not looking forward to more dealer visits.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

2003 330Ci with 10,000 mi after 9mo

1. trunk lid air-spring hissed -- dealer replaced -- hissed again -- lithium grease did the trick
2. volume button on steering wheel sometimes causes CD track to change
(I believe there is a TSB on this - will report at 15k checkup).

After having driven Hondas for years I love having a bimmer. 
The brakes and steering are phenominal and the engine is silky smooth.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

jchacko said:


> had this car for a month now. heard unusual vibrations from day one. drive shaft replaced two weeks later after 4 visits to two dealers. now another two weeks on the vibration is back. nobody else in other forums have reported this. must be one of a kind. not looking forward to more dealer visits.


Dang a drive shaft... how about replacing a tire/rim combination one at a time at each corner to see if this solves the problem first. :dunno:


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> With respect, you need to open your mind a little. If you can categorically state that you've had more problems with BMWs built in America, South Africa or the Philippines than those built in Germany, then fair enough. But if your experience extends only to one instance with a different car (whose manufacturer is not represented on this board) built in a place where quality is known to be poorer, then I recommend you rethink your position on this. VW and BMW are two different manufacturers.
> 
> I was rather hoping my E46 3er would be built in South Africa, as I had read an independent report from a well-respected industry watchdog that cars built in Rosslyn had fewer faults than a car built in Regensburg. As it was, the car was built in Munich. We'll see what happens!


It seems though that I do not really need to open my mind to South African BMWs since the only SA BMWs sold in the US are apparantly the 325i sedans with manual gearboxes. My next BMW will be a 325 sedan but it will be an Xi and will be an automatic (my wife cannot drive a stick shift and I am not about to try to teach her). The other "foreign built" BMWs are the Z4 and X5 neither of which I am likely to buy. I don't like SUVs and a Z4 would be an expensive toy (I liked the Z3 better in any case, the Z4 has been bangelized). However, I am interested in any data comparing the quality of the "foreign built" BMWs with those manufactured in Germany. I may one day be interested in one. Do you have a url for that report?


----------

